# Can you heat transfer paper on top of another one thats already on the shirt?



## persath (Jan 15, 2012)

Basically i heated my transfer too much and its not looking good i was wondering if i can use a brand new on top of another one with no problems>??


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Depends on the transfer. For lights the ink you use is transparent, so the old print colors may show through. You have a better chance if you're talking about transfers for darks.


----------



## Michael L (Mar 16, 2010)

In most cases it should work fine, but you need to test it. For one garment, it's probably not worth the hassle.


----------



## dar204 (Feb 5, 2013)

so i just had this problem with an expensive branded white tshirt...
i overheated the transfer and it looked ugly.. how did you fix it? were you able to cover the ugly job?

help.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You throw it away and call it "education"......


----------



## jepisac (Oct 22, 2014)

I also over pressed my dark transfer paper I wonder if anyone tried placing another dark transfer over the other to cover their mistake?


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

If you have spot out solution, you can soak it until the transfer comes out then dry and repress another. It's worth a try. In most cases the shirt would be replaced.


----------



## jepisac (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you sir, it's not my shirt so I just tried placing the same design above the other. The print is OK the only problem is that it becomes thicker. I always have problem with dark transfer paper. I should have press it lightly the other problem is that I'm having difficulty removing the backing paper.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Yea, that works for dark shirts. Very stiff plastic feel. This is why I prefer not to accept shirts from customers. You make a mistake and you just took back steps. Something to consider in the future. I think we all have been there at one point or another so just know it's part of the industry.


----------

